# Stickfighting in Lombok, Indonesia



## John J (Nov 3, 2004)

Hello,

Did anyone catch the clips of these fights on RealTV yesterday? The fighters had no protection and relied on what appeared to be a 2'X2' shield to defend against a flexible sticks around 36-38" long. 

Here is a link with some information. It looks like the fighters in these pictures are using larger shields with non-flexible sticks.       

http://www.hobocamp.com/Chapter5.html

Anyone have more information or clips they can share?

John


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

I have seen this and other such clips and stories on the Discovery channel and even once on the History Channel.

This type of stuff interests me. I like it. 

Thank you for sharing.
 :asian:


----------

